# Resident Evil 5: Retribution - Neuer Trailer bietet actionreiche Szenen aus dem fünften Teil der Serie



## icon1zed (24. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Resident Evil 5: Retribution - Neuer Trailer bietet actionreiche Szenen aus dem fünften Teil der Serie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Resident Evil 5: Retribution - Neuer Trailer bietet actionreiche Szenen aus dem fünften Teil der Serie


----------



## cryer (24. Juli 2012)

Ich freu mich drauf. Nach MIB3, Dark Knight Rises der dritte Film, auf den ich mächtig gespannt bin in 2012.


----------



## Cryzen (24. Juli 2012)

loen s fucking kennedy spielt mit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2012)

Cryzen schrieb:


> loen s fucking kennedy spielt mit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
ähm, naja, man gibt irgendeiner Figur den Namen aus dem Spiel
ansonsten muss man sich schon fragen wer so dämlich-unrealistisch Apokalypse anschauen will


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Juli 2012)

Degeneration war der einzig gute Film bisher.


----------

